# would you like a peek of my new grandson before he's born?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My youngest daughter is due to have her baby boy Sept 19th, she brought me a ultra sound of him, I was amazed, look at my little grandson in his mommy's womb:wub: I feel like I already know him.
When I had my kids I had to wait 9 months to find out their sex when they were born, now days you can meet your baby before he or she is born. Just amazing, God's little miracle


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I hate to say it but those sonogram pix look better than half the camera pix we took of my son AFTER he was born. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Just amazing what they can do these days. You really can get to "know" him ahead of time. I remember you telling us about her being pregnant. Boy time flies. Sending prayers to mother and baby for a great, healthy delivery. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow isnt' he something! it is amazing that we can see him so clearly.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is that not amazing!! He is already a looker!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I love that technology allows us to see this. He looks like a little angel Paula. God bless him.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought it was going to a fuzzy blob...but it is his sweet little face. Makes my heart flutter.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW!!!! is that ever amazing........ He is adorable, I can't believe the detail.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Technology--gotta love it!  He's precious!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh. my. goodness. That is incredible! Congratulations Paula! So amazing that you can have such crystal clear images of your grandbaby while he is still in the womb. Must make it even more difficult to have to wait until September to meet him in person!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on your new future grandson. He honestly looks beautiful, I bet it will be so fun to compare this sonogram photo to his actual face and see how similar they are. It is just amazing how far technology has come, isn't it?! Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - I hate to say it but those sonogram pix look better than half the camera pix we took of my son AFTER he was born. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Just amazing what they can do these days. You really can get to "know" him ahead of time. I remember you telling us about her being pregnant. Boy time flies. Sending prayers to mother and baby for a great, healthy delivery. :wub::wub:


Sue I remember the black and white pctures my camera took lol
Time does go fast, it's been fub watching him grom in his mommy



Maglily said:


> Wow isnt' he something! it is amazing that we can see him so clearly.


gives you goosebumps


pammy4501 said:


> Is that not amazing!! He is already a looker!!


I think he looks alot like his mommy



maggieh said:


> He's beautiful!


I think he's beautiful:wub:


Johita said:


> I love that technology allows us to see this. He looks like a little angel Paula. God bless him.


God Bless him and keep him safe and healthy



Sylie said:


> I thought it was going to a fuzzy blob...but it is his sweet little face. Makes my heart flutter.


the first time I say his face I feel in love:wub:



silverhaven said:


> WOW!!!! is that ever amazing........ He is adorable, I can't believe the detail.


I am in amazement


almitra said:


> Technology--gotta love it!  He's precious!!


I think he's perfect:wub:



RudyRoo said:


> Oh. my. goodness. That is incredible! Congratulations Paula! So amazing that you can have such crystal clear images of your grandbaby while he is still in the womb. Must make it even more difficult to have to wait until September to meet him in person!


I think my daughter's pregency has gone sooo fast, after he's born I still have another grand baby born in Jan, i can't wait to see what he looks like.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LJSquishy said:


> Congrats on your new future grandson. He honestly looks beautiful, I bet it will be so fun to compare this sonogram photo to his actual face and see how similar they are. It is just amazing how far technology has come, isn't it?! Does he have a name yet?


Lisa my daughter is naming him Demetrius Miles that's a big name for such a little guy:wub: (I hope I can remember his name, I keep forgetting it lol) I can't wait to meet him, I wonder if he will look alot like his pictures, he needs to spend a month and a half in mommy's womb, he's not anxious to come into this world yet. Right now they estimate his weight at 51/2lbs


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow....life at its best, in the womb!!! Blessings to your daughter, the baby...and to the soon to be grandma!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Paula, he's beautiful and I just love his name! September 19th was my daddy's birthday.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow-just amazing! It IS a miracle! Congratulations:wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My sonograms always looked like kidney beans. It is so amazing how clear the pictures are. Congratulations he is a cutie. :wub: I did not want to know the sex of the first two but did find out for the last one.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bibu said:


> Wow....life at its best, in the womb!!! Blessings to your daughter, the baby...and to the soon to be grandma!


isn't he adorable:wub: just snoozin and waiting for his grand appearance



MoonDog said:


> Oh Paula, he's beautiful and I just love his name! September 19th was my daddy's birthday.


I love his name I just need to remember it lol, for some reason it's a hard name for me to remember



aprilb said:


> Wow-just amazing! It IS a miracle! Congratulations:wub:


God's miracle


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow Paula. Demetrius is beautiful!!! 

I babysat my step Grandson Jack today, 8 months old this month. I had such a great time. I came home and slept for 4 hours! LOL I bet you can't wait.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So precious! You can really tell their features so clearly with these new ultra sounds.
So what's his name?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> Oh wow Paula. Demetrius is beautiful!!!
> 
> I babysat my step Grandson Jack today, 8 months old this month. I had such a great time. I came home and slept for 4 hours! LOL I bet you can't wait.
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoo


 
you slept 4 hours:HistericalSmiley: i'll probaly sleep for a week:HistericalSmiley:


Cosy said:


> So precious! You can really tell their features so clearly with these new ultra sounds.
> So what's his name?


his name is Demetrius Miles


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That really is amazing! I can't get over how you can see them so clearly now.
Congratulations on that beautiful baby boy :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think he favors your side of the family, Paula!:wub: Which means he'll be a lady's man in no time!

Amazing the modern technology, isn't it? When I was born there was no such thing, and my mom said the hospital bill, for one week, was $200!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Already he has a sweet, angelic little face! such exciting news!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

So very sweet Paula..


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I think he favors your side of the family, Paula!:wub: Which means he'll be a lady's man in no time!
> 
> Amazing the modern technology, isn't it? When I was born there was no such thing, and my mom said the hospital bill, for one week, was $200!!!


 

Wow Linda 200.00 for a week when you were born than that means when i was born it would have been a train ride token .....:chili:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

oh Paula he is such a handsome little boy God Bless him and your family enjoy every minute of it thank you so much for sharing with us its so special :wub::wub::wub: tell mommy to put some boxing gloves on :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I have a pair for my boys ..... Teachers and all tend to squeeze my boys cheeks way too much :w00t:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Paula OH how exciting to see him now! Makes me wish for another grandbaby!! But I have a grandchild old enough to be married and have her own children.. maybe I should wish for a great grandchild. I could be a little jealous -- you will be holding a precious bundle :wub: soon. ! Congratulations, how many does this make?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! I am absolutely amazed what technology can do today! I also thought I would be looking at some fuzzy picture trying to figure what I was looking at. BUT, holy cow! What a miracle life is.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is gorgeous already , god bless him the cutie , technology is amazing !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow...amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

he is beautiful ,i bet your all counting the days .


----------

